# Stall Mats?



## CrescentMoonFarm (Apr 28, 2015)

Looking for opinions - Our barn has dirt floors which we cover in loose straw in order to absorb moisture. I am thinking of laying down stall mats throughout and wonder if anyone else does the same. Do the stall mats allow for urine to seep through, thus seeping into the dirt? How often would we need to remove them to wash them with a hose - 1x per week? My other thought instead of the mats would be to leave the stalls as is, still using straw, but then covering the rest of the barn floor with concrete cap blocks. I could easily sweep then each night, but I would never be able to remove them, so the washing would be done in the barn. Thanks in advance for all your answers. 
Kimbelry


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I have cement floor so I use a stall mat for their comfort. They do not drain anything through them. They are VERY heavy (4ft by 8ft). We like it but I clean it with a pressure washer when I do the rest of the floor and it doesn't move an inch.

We also use another stall mat as a backstop for archery practice. It stops runaway arrows really nicely.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have stall matts in my barn and i love them. Keep them off the concrete floors and comfy. They are made not to absorb or drain moisture. When using matts , you must use something on top like shavings in order to soak up the urine. And , with that , you have to clean the stalls like you would a horse. In the winter , i layer with straw and do the cleaning a couple times a month when its really snowy outside . But ideally i like to clean it out everyday. I love the matts and wouldn't stop using them. When they are fitted correctly , there is minimal seepage under them. They don't really need to be lifted and cleaned out unless you have gaps and urine , shavings get underneath them.


----------



## CrescentMoonFarm (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you both for your reply. Im trying to find the most sanitary solution, since the barn does only have a dirt floor. Pouring concrete is an option (my husband works for a concrete company), so maybe that and then the mats on top in the actual stalls. Everything can be swept out and washed down with ease.


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

if your dirt floor isn't level the mats will eventually get gaps in between them and be more of a nuisance. I'd pour concrete and then use mats.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

We have concrete floors. So we use 3 1/4 inch stall mats. I haven't heard any complaints from the horses or goats!


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

We have matts in our horse stable - in the horse stalls and through the midway. They are laid over screenings. They do drain a bit through the seams, but for the most part, we use pine shaving bedding or just corn cob absorbent in the stalls. They are easy to clean. Every so often they do come up at the corners so we lift and re-level the screenings underneath - last time was about 5 years ago. 

In our outside goat pen, we have a few laid near their feeders so its easy to clean up berries, etc near where they feed, and also the matts make it easy to pick up their wasted hay. They are sloped so rain runs off, and that also will give the goats an area that's not muddy, etc to stand during wet weather.

We have a nigierian dwarf that the boers harass so she has her own little outside pen and it is floored with matts, crowned a bit to let the water run off. Her pen is the easiest to clean.

They work really well for us.

kbt


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Kbt what screening are you using ? Sounds ideal


----------



## Bellestarr (May 17, 2015)

how do you all afford these mats? Are you talking horse mats? I think they are like $50 a piece for a 5x5 section at TSC. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Bellestarr said:


> how do you all afford these mats? Are you talking horse mats? I think they are like $50 a piece for a 5x5 section at TSC. Is there something I'm missing?


Yeah, they are expensive. Just gotta save up 'til you can afford them. I'm just starting to put stalls in our old concrete floored shop and was gonna do mats...I gave up and just built platforms for the goats to lay on and put down shavings on the bare concrete to absorb urine. Maybe I'll get mats someday, but this works for now.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

goatylisa said:


> Kbt what screening are you using ? Sounds ideal


around here its called #10 screenings- its the small angular rock bits left over from crushing stone. It is called different things. Its basically the same material used under pavers, etc to form a firm base because it packs well and doesn't move. Its not something you would use alone for a floor as it would be hard to clean.

kbt


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

#9 limestone is what is by me.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Bellestarr said:


> how do you all afford these mats? Are you talking horse mats? I think they are like $50 a piece for a 5x5 section at TSC. Is there something I'm missing?


Do some shopping , you might be able to find cheaper. But stay away from any that allow seepage or your setting yourself up for a ton of work and wasted bedding. I know they are expensive , i have a small barn , so was lucky enough to able to outfit it with them. You may be able to find some used ones , not in bad condition as long as they lie flat , at barns sales and such.
Just a thought


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a small barn with wood floors, I have four does I keep in there. We purchased a roll of commercial rubber roofing, the floor is seeMless so It does not drain. This has worked for us though as we clean out weekly and put down pdz or de and shavings. Cleans out nicely and dries up quickly.


----------



## Bellestarr (May 17, 2015)

critter carnival, I used to have a couple of old garage sale coffee table in my goat barn (this was WAY back 10 years ago when I only had two pet pygmies) ....and I always felt great that they were up off the hay to sleep (lessening ammonia fumes from the hay and their contact with fecies, etc) ... I like your idea of platforms! I now have 30 goats so they'd have to be pretty big or LOTS OF COFFEE TABLES all over the barn (call it the Goatee Starbucks! they do LOVE to share my coffee when I am out there with it!) ..... Thanks for the ideas.


----------

